# 

## nickeler

,  ?   ,              ,  5  .  ,   -   .      .
 :   ,   ,    쳺,     ,   .    , ,          .   ,    .    ,     5  . 
    ?      ?   .    -  ,     ... , .

----------


## Cveha

,  :     ,    )))
   , , ,       .    5-10  ,    . 
    5   ,   ,      ,      . 
       ,  -  ,     ))))

----------


## nickeler

,      ,     .   ,  ,   .  .    ,          .

----------


## kobieta

> ,    .    ,     5  .

   ... ͳ,          5- ,        . ..      ,    .

----------


## Rinka

....    ,    ,  ,   .    ,   ,       .    ,      .       .        -          ,    .      ,     -     .
       ,    -    -   ....
          ,       ,    .

----------


## nickeler

*Rinka*, , - .

----------


## Tanya

> ,    .

        ...      5-10      ,   ,     (  )

----------


## laithemmer

.
    ,     ,      -     ,     .           -  ,   .        ... 
   ,     ...

----------


## Rinka

,     ??? ....      ???
      ,   .   ,       . 
,     ,     .    ,   ,      .    ,   ,       .   10   .
   ,  ,      ???

----------


## laithemmer

*Rinka*,    䳺 -   .     : - ,  ,  ,    -   , ?!  ,     !!  
     .    . ³ ,     ;  ,       ,       ;  ,    ,         .      ,    -  ....
, .
,    .   ,   .         :)

----------


## Sky

> ,    -  ....

    ( '  ),    .       ,   ,    .  ,  ,   -  -  ,  ,   ,     .   -    ,        .
       .

----------


## sharasha

> -    ,

                     .     - !)))

----------


## Sky

> .

       ,  ,  , .        -     .

----------


## sharasha

> 

  ͺ!!!  !!!)))))))

----------


## Sky

> !!!)))))))

   ?! )))

----------


## sharasha

> ?! )))

  !  ?      ! ,            !......))))))

----------


## _

: " -  ...  '  ,     "...

----------

